# لماذا نولع شمعه امام صور القديسين



## twety (21 يونيو 2011)

*

*​*لماذا الشمعة !!!

كان الصغير كلما كان يدخل الى الكنيسة 
يوقد شمعة أمام الايقونات 

وجاء الصغير يسأل أمه لماذا نوقد شمعة أمام الايقونات .؟

فقالت له الام :
القديس صاحب الصورة عاش ينير بأعماله مثل الشمعة ويتمجد الله باسمه !!

وعاش أيضا يبذل ويبذل

 لذا تجد الشمعة تسيل وتسيل الى آخر نقطة فيها

 مثل القديسين الشهداء مارجرجس مارمينا

والعجيب أن لون ( الفتيل ) يصير أسودا لكى يضىء نورا نقيا ( فى وسط الظلمة ) 

لذا لابد أن نعيش مثلهم فى محبة وبذل للرب يسوع المسيح

 ويتمجد فينا بأعمالنا ونكون ( رائحة المسيح الذكية )

 واعظم مثال للبذل هو الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب 

كما قال القديس يوحنا فى انجيله 

+ لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يوحنا 3 : 16)


*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع  جميل يا تويتى *
*بجد استفدت منة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*جااااااامد بجد
وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها عن 
موضوع الشموع ده

شكرا ليكى ياحلوة
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل اوي 
مكنتش اعرف ده
شكرا ليكي كتييير
ربان يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 يونيو 2011)

*






شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
أكثر من رائع
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (25 يونيو 2011)

*رائع جداااااااا*
*ميرسى تويتى ع الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع  جميل يا تويتى *
> *بجد استفدت منة *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*وده المهم ياقمر
ميرسى يا مانا يا سكرتى
نورتى :smil6:
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يونيو 2011)

موضوع متميز 
بالفكره الجميله والتحليل الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2011)

> لذا لابد أن نعيش مثلهم فى محبة وبذل للرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> ويتمجد فينا بأعمالنا ونكون ( رائحة المسيح الذكية )



امين يالهى اجعلنى شمعه تنير وتحترق لاجلك 
يا الهى 
مشكوره كتير
موضوع جميل 
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2011)

وهذا الموضوع أيضاً *شمعة*

ربنا يسوع يعوضك بكل الخير


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدااااا​*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 يونيو 2011)

*مشكورة يا قمر ع الموضوع*
*يسوع يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *جااااااامد بجد
> وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها عن
> موضوع الشموع ده
> 
> ...



*طيب يا ستى
عدى الجمايل بقى :t33:

نورتى الموضوع يا ماى سيستر يا حلوة
العفو يا جميل :flowers:
*


----------



## king (13 يوليو 2011)

المسيح يضىء حياتنا بنورة


----------



## twety (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي
> مكنتش اعرف ده
> شكرا ليكي كتييير
> ربان يباركك



*حبوبى هنا
منوراااااااااااانى :love34:

اى خدمه المهم يكون المووضع عجبك ياقمر

نورتى :flowers:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جميل بجد
ميرسي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (20 يوليو 2011)

واضيف ايضا انه الشمعة تعني حضور الله لانه النار معناه حضور الله مثلما كان يضهر امام الشعب اليهودي بشكل لسان نار عندما كانوا يخرجون من مصر الى الارض المقدسةفي الليل  وفي النهار بشكل سحابة ليدلهم على الطريق وكذلك عندما ضهر لموسى في العليقة


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*حلوة جداااااااا الصورة
ميرسى لردك المميز

شكرا لتعبك
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رائع جداااااااا*
> *ميرسى تويتى ع الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*




*شكرا نونوس لردك الجميل

ميرسى لتعبك
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع متميز
> بالفكره الجميله والتحليل الرائع
> الرب يباركك




*شكرا جدا هشام
لردك المميز

يارب يكون الموضوع افادك
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

soso a قال:


> امين يالهى اجعلنى شمعه تنير وتحترق لاجلك
> يا الهى
> مشكوره كتير
> موضوع جميل
> الرب يباركك ​



*امييييييين
شمرا يا سوسو لتعبك
وردك الجميل
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وهذا الموضوع أيضاً *شمعة*
> 
> ربنا يسوع يعوضك بكل الخير



*شكررررا استاذ مكرم لردك

نورت الموضوع
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااا​*



*شكرا رانااااا*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مشكورة يا قمر ع الموضوع*
> *يسوع يعوض تعبك خير*




*ميرسى يا انجيلا يا سكرة

نورتى موضوعى
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

king قال:


> المسيح يضىء حياتنا بنورة



*شكرا كينج
نورت الموضوع
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الموضوع جميل بجد
> ميرسي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*شكرا جدا يا بنت الكنيسه
ويارب الموضوع يكون عجبك فعلا

نورتى
*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> واضيف ايضا انه الشمعة تعني حضور الله لانه النار معناه حضور الله مثلما كان يضهر امام الشعب اليهودي بشكل لسان نار عندما كانوا يخرجون من مصر الى الارض المقدسةفي الليل  وفي النهار بشكل سحابة ليدلهم على الطريق وكذلك عندما ضهر لموسى في العليقة



*شكرا لردك الجميل منتهى ابشارة
والاضافه الحلوة

ربنا يعوضك
*


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 مارس 2012)




----------

